# Electronic service history after NBT retrofit



## Nyxea (May 27, 2015)

Hi,

I completed an NBT retrofit a few days ago and the electronic service history in iDrive is from the donor VIN, is there anyway to restore it without flashing the NBT as I don't have a continuous charger (yet)


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Have you VO coded the NBT yet? When I fitted mine all my vehicle data came in after I VO coded it. 


Doing my thing using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyxea (May 27, 2015)

Yea, VO coded NBT shortly after I fitted it(unless I did it wrong?). FDL coded kombi low and mmi list all fine

The individual service intervals on the page before history are all ok, just the history is from the wrong car.


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

Nyxea said:


> The individual service intervals on the page before history are all ok, just the history is from the wrong car.


Your service history will be injected from BMW server into NBT when you go to dealer for the next service.
The donor's history will be erased.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

avgor said:


> Your service history will be injected from BMW server into NBT when you go to dealer for the next service.
> The donor's history will be erased.


How so? He will not be able to get programmed by dealer with NBT in a 2012 F30.


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> How so? He will not be able to get programmed by dealer with NBT in a 2012 F30.


I don't mean programming his car by dealer. It's impossible, you are right.
I say dealer can transfer the service history from BMW server to his HU by Rheingold function.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

avgor said:


> I don't mean programming his car by dealer. It's impossible, you are right.
> I say dealer can transfer the service history from BMW server to his HU by Rheingold function.


Maybe in Russia. In U.S., Dealer will not even connect with ISTA if car has retrofitted NBT.


----------



## Nyxea (May 27, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Maybe in Russia. In U.S., Dealer will not even connect with ISTA if car has retrofitted NBT.


Can most car updates be done by the user with e-sys anyway when/if needed?

As long as the usuals, brake pads, oil etc. get serviced i'm ok with that. Once a new service is done would it write back the correct history through the key, or does the history require programming (seems unlikely for such a small thing)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nyxea said:


> Can most car updates be done by the user with e-sys anyway when/if needed?
> 
> As long as the usuals, brake pads, oil etc. get serviced i'm ok with that. Once a new service is done would it write back the correct history through the key, or does the history require programming (seems unlikely for such a small thing)?


Yes.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

On the same boat, had any one figure out how to erase the old service record via ISTA/D or ESys?


----------



## Nyxea (May 27, 2015)

jackylooo said:


> On the same boat, had any one figure out how to erase the old service record via ISTA/D or ESys?


Hi,

Just to confirm for anyone else wondering, car service history is re-uploaded during service, it is all back to normal now


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Nyxea for the update!


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

*Need help after retrofit.*

Hello all, I just did my NBT retrofit from huentry to my F30 04.2012. Everything is working fine except some strange thing : when I take an exit from an highway, for 2-3 seconds navi will show that the car is still on the highway, and after that it reposition the car on the exit I take. Does anyone have this strange situation? Or any idea to fix it?
I want to mention that everything else is working OK , car has OEM GPS antenna, the ICM, DSC, FEM modules were coded after retrofit, with 609 option, but I can't find an fix for my problem.
Thank you.


----------



## Ypt (Dec 2, 2015)

Edited:

When the car dont have any service history yet, it will.not update the nbt service history... will keep showing donor history...

I had to remove all donor service history from nbt with toll32.

I believe next time when it goes to dealer to be serviced, it will be updated... (if they connect the car to ista...)

Thanks!


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello, 
If I will reset oil interval via KOMBI button, will it appear in electronic service history book in NBT ?

Or I have to go to BMW dealer to add that oil change to electornic service history?

Or can do it myself with ISTA ? or the Ista has to be connected to German main server? 

Thx


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Curamrda said:


> Hello,
> If I will reset oil interval via KOMBI button, will it appear in electronic service history book in NBT ?
> 
> Or I have to go to BMW dealer to add that oil change to electornic service history?
> ...


It won't update, but you can do it yourself.

Check this:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10128363


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Maybe in Russia. In U.S., Dealer will not even connect with ISTA if car has retrofitted NBT.


I have NBT in E60 and the dealer in Chicago did connect Rheingold.


----------

